# Hands-on Beekeeping Clinic



## BooneCtyBeek (Jun 20, 2011)

Indiana State Beekeepers Association is sponsoring and Dr. Greg Hunt is hosting a hands-on beekeeping clinic. It will be held on June 21 at the Purdue University bee yards. Visit www.hoosierbuzz.com for more information. And spread the news!

Download the flyer here: http://www.rjhoney.com/resources/Summer-brochure.pdf


----------

